# Connexion SAMBA à Linux



## mac_fab (17 Septembre 2006)

bonjour,

je tente vainement de me connecter en SAMBA sur mon serveur linux sans y parvenir... alors que je peux me connecter au mac depuis le serveur linux. voilà comment je procède :

pomme-k, smb://nomduserveurlinux, domaine=MSHOME, login, password linux

le partage SAMBA est activé sur le serveur linux, le nom de domaine est celui du fichier samba.conf... bref, je bloque.

des suggestions ?

merci


----------

